
Show HN: "Google for Fitness Plans" - J-H
http://hicoach.io
======
J-H
Hey HN, I built HiCoach to make finding fitness plans easier. You can sort by
days per week, type of fitness, and your level of experience. I'm working on
adding more plans to the service, so if you have any recommendations, I'd love
to hear them.

The site is extremely simple: it uses a php script on the backend and Vue on
the frontend. I actually typically develop in Rails, but thought it was going
to be overkill for this sort of project. I'm certainly not the world's
greatest PHP developer, so it actually was quite fun learning the quirks of
PHP (once again).

